# No spark



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

I have an old Toro 8 hp model number 38080 ser # 2000630 that I inherited from a relative many years ago. I keep this snowblower at my cabin in Northern Wi, and use it to clear my driveway. I ran it without incident in late Nov. Last weekend it would not start. Gas at the carb, so I checked and there is no spark. My first thought is to replace the coil, and the part is still available. Before I purchase a coil, has Anyone had this problem with this machine that can offer any advice. It’s been an excellent machine, and I’d like to keep it going. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

remove the engine covers and check for rodent damage to the wire that runs from the coil to both the shut off and very low idle shut offs.
coils on the hm80 motors rarely fail no spark is more of a wire falling to ground shorting the coil ,


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

If any of the safety switch contacts (e.g. handlebar levers, ignition keylock switch, etc.) are closed such that the igntion coil wire has continuity to the frame (grounded) then the ignition spark is extinguished. Find the small gauge wire lead (ground wire) exiting the coil (not the spark plug wire) and follow it to a location where you can disconnect and separate it from the balance of the wiring harness. This ensures the small gauge wire is not grounded at one of the safety switch locations. The ignition spark should restore. 

If still no spark then the problem lies beneath the flywheel blower shroud. Remove the shroud. check the gap between flywheel and coil core laminations. Remove any rust particles on the flywheel which might reduce the gap between flywheel and coil laminations.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

All good advice, do it, also clean all the connections, clean the ground, shine up the coil arms, remove the coil and clean where it contacts, disconnect the wire on the grounding shut off key.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Next time I head to the cabin I’ll take enough bolts off to access the flywheel and coil. I did check the shift interlock switch, handgrip switch, the key shut off, and the impeller safety switch and they appear to be functioning normally with no visible wire damage. So when I’m cleaning any rust off the flywheel, use a wire brush, or some emery paper? Any idea what the coil gap should be? I used to use a matchbook cover to check points and coil gap, but haven’t seen one of those in years LOL. Thanks for all the great suggestions guys....great advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Emery does a faster job, you want to clean only the magnets.

Use a thin piece of cardboard but not to thin, matchbook cover or just a little thinner is good. If I'm recalling correctly, the gap for electronic ignition is closer than points.


----------



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

I have always used a business card.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I use a folded piece of paper ......


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I "know a guy" that removed the interlock module wiring from the blower and his fired right up as all those micro switches can easily fail. He has to be cautious when using the machine without these features, but he chooses to do so at his own risk.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks guys ., it will be late Feb before I get up there again . I’ll let u know how it goes .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

